# Next swap?



## Rat Fink

Any idea what the next fly swap is gonna be? I have been tying alot this week and was thinking of getting a head start on it this weekend. Considering steelhead fishing is on many of our minds, I suggest Steelhead nymphs. Any one else have any suggestions? Consider this a preemptive strike by me as well in that you can include me in the next swap for sure, unless it is spun deer hair only.:lol:


----------



## dinoday

I think Gunrod had mentioned steelhead flies,but I'll leave it up to him 
I'm thinking of a beadhead stone for the next swap


----------



## gunrod

I'm cool with steelhead flies. We might as well get it started. We have a good 6 weeks before the main run so that will give us plenty of time. I don't know what I'll tie but I can find something.

Do we want to put any special qualifications on this like beadheads or certain materials? Or we can leave it generic?


----------



## wcoutfitters

My vote is leave it generic and see what is created. I'm in for this one as well.

paul


----------



## Rat Fink

gunrod said:


> I'm cool with steelhead flies. We might as well get it started. We have a good 6 weeks before the main run so that will give us plenty of time. I don't know what I'll tie but I can find something.
> 
> Do we want to put any special qualifications on this like beadheads or certain materials? Or we can leave it generic?



I would say the usual no glo bugs. I will be tying a variation of the Mysis Shrimp.


----------



## dinoday

gunrod said:


> Do we want to put any special qualifications on this like beadheads or certain materials? Or we can leave it generic?


 Generic sounds good to me...you get a good mix that way No eggs please...my box is overflowing with them:lol: I'd do a beadhead black stonefly.


----------



## Burksee

gunrod said:


> I'm cool with steelhead flies. We might as well get it started. We have a good 6 weeks before the main run so that will give us plenty of time. I don't know what I'll tie but I can find something.
> 
> Do we want to put any special qualifications on this like beadheads or certain materials? Or we can leave it generic?


Even giving me six weeks notice I'll start tying sometime the end of the fifth week! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Generic? Given some of the stuff my daughter and I've been tying of late that would be an understatement... With my little one helping out we've gotten some pretty wild stuff going lately! :yikes: 

I agree with Dean, no egg swap please.......

Keep me posted on whats going to happen....


----------



## gunrod

Ok, I'm in (as if that were in question ). Generic nympsh targeting steelhead. Let's shoot for March 7th as a deadline. I'll update the list later.


----------



## gunrod

Steelhead nymph Swap. Deadline March 7th. Mailing address to come later by PM. No egg flies please.

1. Rat Fink
2. Dinoday
3. Gunrod
4. Wcoutfitters
5. Burksee

There's plenty of room for more.


----------



## cruncher

Count me in. It's been a while for me. 

Is it 12 or 13, I forgot? Are we listing what we have in mind too?


----------



## Creek-Chub

I'm in, if you guys will have me. My main goal would be to come in better than second to last for getting my flies in. Assuming that's kosher, I'll get started now...


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Was at lunkers last night with a gift certificate......wound up spending around 40 dollars on tying materials......will put it to good use, count me in.


----------



## tangleknot

I'll join in.


----------



## gunrod

Let's see how it goes but 13 is the usual amount. We can decide on more or less in a few days when see how the sign up is going. For a reminder, 13 swappers means 12 flies so you don't get your own fly back.

1. Rat Fink
2. Dinoday
3. Gunrod
4. Wcoutfitters
5. Burksee
6. Cruncher
7. Creek Chub
8. 2Paws
9. Tangleknot


----------



## donp6_99

Last round was fun guys. Id love to do it again if thats cool!


----------



## gunrod

donp6_99 said:


> Last round was fun guys. Id love to do it again if thats cool!


You're in.

1. Rat Fink
2. Dinoday
3. Gunrod
4. Wcoutfitters
5. Burksee
6. Cruncher
7. Creek Chub
8. 2Paws
9. Tangleknot
10. donp6_99


----------



## scotchass

i got a new vice for christmas i need to break in, i've been bait fishing alot this wintert so i haven't used it much, count me in. I'd like to call tibs on a hex nymph, but i guess that can be decided later.


----------



## gunrod

You're in:

1. Rat Fink
2. Dinoday
3. Gunrod
4. Wcoutfitters
5. Burksee
6. Cruncher
7. Creek Chub
8. 2Paws
9. Tangleknot
10. donp6_99
11. Scotchass

Hex is fine. I'll update who is doing what at the end.


----------



## gunrod

Going.


----------



## Little Roober

I'm in.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Sorry can't do it this time. I'll catch up with ya all on one of the next ones. Keep those photos coming!


----------



## gunrod

Ok, 14 for this swap and it is now closed. Thanks everyone. PM's to follow soon.


----------



## donp6_99

Sounds like most of the flies im familiar with are covered! Anyone have an idea of something that they would like to see? I would love to learn to tie something new.

Don


----------



## dinoday

donp6_99 said:


> Sounds like most of the flies im familiar with are covered! Anyone have an idea of something that they would like to see? I would love to learn to tie something new.
> 
> Don


 I don't know what you like to tie,but I'm out of Llamma's


----------



## Burksee

donp6_99 said:


> Sounds like most of the flies im familiar with are covered! Anyone have an idea of something that they would like to see? I would love to learn to tie something new.
> 
> Don


Thats OK Don, Wait til you see the one I end up tying, you wont find it listed or pictured in any fly tying library! :lol: :yikes: :fish2: 

_*See my original post (#7) in this thread. We're still in the "planning" stages for this one, gotta do some "R&D" before we come up with a final product! _


----------



## deputy865

Darn...to late...Didnt see the post til now...

Maybe next time..

Shane


----------



## deputy865

2PawsRiver said:


> That would be the one WCW. I am looking at his "DeerFly" for our Dry Fly swap, when it comes around. Your right about WickedCarpenter, but there are a handful of guys that tie on this forum that impress the heck out of me.
> 
> I am sure that one day this Deputy865 that I have in the display case will be a collectors item.


Hey were you talking about my first fly??

You really think it was that good?

Hey gunrod, you sure you cant add another? i'll take WCW spot if he dousnt want it...I guess we have some "veteran" tiers and was really interested...I'll be sure to turn mine in as one of the first ones...To make up for last time....

please?

Shane

Shane


----------



## Rat Fink

I dont really like the idea of opening it up again and extending the sign up everytime soemone else wants in. No offense to you Deputy but if we kept on doing that it starts to create a timeliness issue and a never ending swap. I and probably everyones else feel comfortable with this swap as we have it set up now. 

Wildcatwick- I just got my Renzetti yesterday. I tied a few caddis last night and I like it but it needs to get broken in. I will tie up all of the Mysis Shrimp tonight to get some more turns on it.


----------



## deputy865

Hey thats not a problem..Thought i'd just ask, seems to me that there is gonna be a lot of good flies out there..

Shane


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Rat Fink said:


> I dont really like the idea of opening it up again and extending the sign up everytime soemone else wants in. No offense to you Deputy but if we kept on doing that it starts to create a timeliness issue and a never ending swap. I and probably everyones else feel comfortable with this swap as we have it set up now.
> 
> Wildcatwick- I just got my Renzetti yesterday. I tied a few caddis last night and I like it but it needs to get broken in. I will tie up all of the Mysis Shrimp tonight to get some more tuns on it.



Hey congrats too you! It's still going to be a few months before we buy a new one and make that final decision on model. But I'm getting excited. The girlfriend is tying a ton of new patterns that I sent her:lol: What an arrangement! These patterns are for the Smokies. Some unique stuff that I will certainly try on Michigan rivers. Hugh Martells (sp?) came up with them. One is the Soft Hackle blackbird. Great patterns here's a link:
http://www.smokymountainflyguide.com/


----------



## gunrod

Sorry, but I think we'll keep this one closed until the next. On the bright side I did get your last flies and they will all be out in the mail.


----------



## gunrod

Just a reminder, Swap flies are to be mailed in a large envelope that contains some sort of hard container to protect the flies. The envelope should also contain another large envelope with your address and return postage so that they can be mailed back to you. Letter sized envelopes should not be used since the post office requires these envelopes be thin or pay extra. 

Money should never be sent unless worked out with the swapmeister prior to them leaving your house.

Thanks...........


----------



## gunrod

1. Rat Fink
2. Dinoday............Black BH Stone
3. Gunrod.............TBD
4. Wcoutfitters
5. Burksee
6. Cruncher...........Articulated Hex
7. Creek Chub........BH Hare's Ear
8. 2Paws..............Pheasant Tail
9. Tangleknot
10. donp6_99
11. Scotchass
12. Little Roober......Bright Roe
13. lastflight...........Prince
14. Wickedcarpenter
15. Blueracer


----------



## wcoutfitters

I will be tying a spring wiggler. Almost done and hope to have them in the mail by monday.

thanks again for hosting Gunrod

paul


----------



## Rat Fink

I have 4 more Mysis shrimp to tie and I will be done as well. Probably wont finish them until next week as I am leaving for the Super Bowl tomorrow morning so my weekend is pretty busy. GO STEELERS!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Well mine are done. Will put them in the mail in the next day or so. What a swap, 14 nymphs, Gunrod will have his hands really full this time juggling flys. To make matters worse I did include a bonus fly for everyone. I think it is my best Nymph that I have tied yet. It's on a size 10 hook, but I am hoping to work my way down and consistantly tie on a 14 or 16 when it comes to Nymphs or Drys. It just seems really odd to be using such a small hook and I've got to find some really small feathers, heck I didn't even realize that Chenille came in micro.

None the less, they are a little bigger and will be good for Murky water, or at least that is what the book says. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone else's and will keep an eye out for the next swap


----------



## Rat Fink

Mine are done. I just need to package and send them. 

Gunrod could you please send me a pm with the shipping info? I havent received one yet. Thanks


----------



## Little Roober

Rat Fink said:


> Mine are done. I just need to package and send them.
> 
> Gunrod could you please send me a pm with the shipping info? I havent received one yet. Thanks


 
Me too.:coolgleam


----------



## dinoday

2PawsRiver said:


> I am hoping to work my way down and consistantly tie on a 14 or 16 when it comes to Nymphs or Drys.


 I'm starting to think about that myself.
Right now I can mangle up some patterns really well smaller than a 12:lol: I need a better vise before I start anything smaller.
I'm working on mine,but have been distracted by work as usual


----------



## Blueracer

I'm not sure which fly to tie for the swap but I've posted some pictures of the ones I'm choosing from. These are ones I just tied, mainly versions of green caddis and one similar to Rich Baker's tied down caddis. I know they're nothing special  I've not been tying long. But if you guys will have a look, maybe with a little feed back I'll get an idea which one would be preferred. Hopefully my variety of ties in range and quality will improve in time . Hey, one can always hope right.

Thanks


----------

